# Sticky  Soviet Watch Catalogs



## Dave098

I've been looking all over, in this forum and elsewhere, for scans of Soviet-era watch catalogs. I know I've seen them before, but my searches came up empty.

This evening, I found a treasure trove of them in an Italian watch forum. I'm sure this collection is known to many forum regulars, but I figured I'd post the link here for those who may be unaware.

Here's the link to the original forum post in Italian, and here's the Google Translate English version.

Among the catalogs linked from that post, I found the Amphibia I'm wearing this evening.


----------



## mroatman

Yes, to my knowledge, Orologiko.it offers the most complete source of catalogs available, and I think it's better organized than the oft-referenced collection by Antonov (though his is an incredible resource and the most linked-to collection from the Italian webpage).

That said, I've recently been looking into Andrew's fantastic repository (see the English translation HERE). What's unique about his site is the numerous scans from books as well as very early catalogs (pre-1950), many of which I'd never seen before.


----------



## Wimads

Maybe this should be a sticky post with all catalogue sources collected in the OP?

I blame autocorrect


----------



## Straight_time

mroatman said:


> Yes, to my knowledge, Orologiko.it offers the most complete source of catalogs available, and I think it's better organized than the oft-referenced collection by Antonov (though his is an incredible resource and the most linked-to collection from the Italian webpage).
> 
> That said, I've recently been looking into Andrew's fantastic repository (see the English translation HERE). What's unique about his site is the numerous scans from books as well as very early catalogs (pre-1950), many of which I'd never seen before.


It is very unlikely that the catalog section on Orologiko will be updated anymore. :think:
A few months ago the Soviet/Russian subforum had been disbanded and topics moved to the general "Wristwatches" forum; it has been later reopened but most (if not all) of the most knowledgeable members (*) had left and now it is practically deserted.

IMHO ussr-watch.com is currently the best source by far. :-!

(*) not talking of me, ok? I wasn't even a member there. ;-)


----------



## don-venditore

I found something like that

https://plus.google.com/photos/113098239036073221216/albums/5930113289202476081

https://plus.google.com/photos/113098239036073221216/albums/5919717100067365681


----------



## Danilao

Maybe this can help http://www.cccp-forum.it/mb/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=175

The Russian section of orologiko now is 'very quiet' 
Few regrets, after the events of Easter air was no longer breathable for me and some others


----------



## Dave098

Sticky post or not, I'll be bookmarking the thread for future reference. Thanks for all who added links to additional resources.


----------



## mroatman

Danilao said:


> Maybe this can help Cataloghi Orologi Sovietici Russi Soviet Russian Watches Catalog Sowjetische Russische Uhren Katalog - cccp-forum.it
> 
> The Russian section of orologiko now is 'very quiet'
> Few regrets, after the events of Easter air was no longer breathable for me and some others


Uh oh -- I don't know what happened at Easter, but we're glad to have you on the WUS bandwagon 

Thanks for that link, it's even better than the prior Orologiko.it thread! Leave it to the Italians |>


----------



## Danilao

mroatman said:


> Uh oh -- I don't know what happened at Easter, but we're glad to have you on the WUS bandwagon
> 
> Thanks for that link, it's even better than the prior Orologiko.it thread! Leave it to the Italians |>


;-) Thanks Mr. my pleasure.

So, here the beginning of another great work of Antonio (Mchap) about Ruhla and its catalogs Cataloghi Ruhla UMF GUB Glashutte DDR Catalogs Katalog - cccp-forum.it


----------



## QuartzCrisis

This should be sticky. It took me a while to find this thread again


----------



## Chascomm

warrenbuffett said:


> This should be sticky. It took me a while to find this thread again


Stuck.


----------



## Bildgewater

Danilao said:


> ;-) Thanks Mr. my pleasure.
> 
> So, here the beginning of another great work of Antonio (Mchap) about Ruhla and its catalogs Cataloghi Ruhla UMF GUB Glashutte DDR Catalogs Katalog - cccp-forum.it


Stunning aesthetics and I'm here for the aesthetics. Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Adrenaline96

Hello,

I tried to find every rusian watch catalog possible, and compiled an archive. There are some duplicates I believe, but I think I have everything that is already available on the internet in one place.

Download link: 2.5 GB file on MEGA

Regards.


----------



## Odessa200

Thanks. Is there a way you can add a list of files inside this big archive?


----------



## Victorv

Adrenaline96 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I tried to find every rusian watch catalog possible, and compiled an archive. There are some duplicates I believe, but I think I have everything that is already available on the internet in one place.
> 
> Download link: 2.5 GB file on MEGA
> 
> Regards.


Super nice, many thanks comrade, really apreciated. Just downloaded


----------



## Adrenaline96

Odessa200 said:


> Thanks. Is there a way you can add a list of files inside this big archive?


When I have a little bit of time I think I'll compile a list. If you already downloaded the archive and wish to compile it yourself, and share with us, I will add it right away.


----------



## OCSleeper

Adrenaline96 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I tried to find every rusian watch catalog possible, and compiled an archive. There are some duplicates I believe, but I think I have everything that is already available on the internet in one place.
> 
> Download link: 2.5 GB file on MEGA
> 
> Regards.


Very much appreciated!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

Forgot to say Thanks! Got it and was able to find 3 smaller publications that I did not have!


----------



## palletwheel

Adrenaline96 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I tried to find every rusian watch catalog possible, and compiled an archive. There are some duplicates I believe, but I think I have everything that is already available on the internet in one place.
> 
> Download link: 2.5 GB file on MEGA
> 
> Regards.


For someone like me just starting out collecting this is a blessing. I cannot thank you enough for all the hard work this clearly represents.

I'd also like to add if you or anyone else adds to this archive that we also add it individually to this thread. That way no one will need to download the archive repeatedly and search for the additions each time something is added.


----------



## mariomart

I came across a seller on eBay who was offering a supposedly unseen catalog, that had never been publicly published, for a few bucks via digital download.

It's titled "1990 - 2000 Luch Tshaika Vostok Slava"

So I bought it and am happy to share it for free  there was no mention of not sharing it.






Watch cataloges 1990 - 2000 from Luch Tshaika Vostok Slava.zip







drive.google.com


----------



## Odessa200

wow. Never seen this before. Thanks!


----------



## mariomart

Odessa200 said:


> wow. Never seen this before. Thanks!


I thought you would like it, you're welcome 

I hate it when hoarders don't share.


----------



## mariomart

Purchased another 2 catalogs, one is in DjVu format, but they may be helpful to some as they are from 1998 to 2002.






1998 DJVY Scans - Soviet Russian watches catalogue from Watches Exibition in Moscow.zip







drive.google.com










Russian watches catalogue - programm 2002 Vostok, Molnija - Exibition in Moscow.zip







drive.google.com


----------



## congo

Comrades,

Please excuse me if this is well known but I have just found the old catalogs on the site of Raketa. Based on the URL it seems they were uploaded during April. Maybe they are fed up with people asking them to verify vintage models? 
Some of the catalogs have the issue year inside, but most of them are without this information. Hope this will be useful!


----------



## Odessa200

congo said:


> Comrades,
> 
> Please excuse me if this is well known but I have just found the old catalogs on the site of Raketa. Based on the URL it seems they were uploaded during April. Maybe they are fed up with people asking them to verify vintage models?
> Some of the catalogs have the issue year inside, but most of them are without this information. Hope this will be useful!


wow! Great find. Some are well known but some are new&#8230; will copy all tomorrow


----------



## elsoldemayo

congo said:


> Comrades,
> 
> Please excuse me if this is well known but I have just found the old catalogs on the site of Raketa. Based on the URL it seems they were uploaded during April. Maybe they are fed up with people asking them to verify vintage models?
> Some of the catalogs have the issue year inside, but most of them are without this information. Hope this will be useful!





Odessa200 said:


> wow! Great find. Some are well known but some are new&#8230; will copy all tomorrow


Great find indeed. I've been saving some of these to my Catalog list and I'm struggling to put a year on a lot of them. Anyone care to try fill in the ??









1. 1988
2. 1992-93??
3. ??
4. ??
5. (fails to load for me)
6. ??
7. 2007
8. 1972
9. ??
10. 1982
11. ??
12. ??
13. ??
14. 1984
15. 1973
16. 198?
17. 1978
18. 1986
19. ??
20. ??


----------



## jimzilla

Hello comrades, I stumbled upon this information and am passing it on, I do not know if it already exists here.
best regards, James.






Error | VK







vk.com










Error | VK







vk.com


----------



## TOPAZ

elsoldemayo said:


> Great find indeed. I've been saving some of these to my Catalog list and I'm struggling to put a year on a lot of them. Anyone care to try fill in the ??
> 
> 1. 1988
> 2. 1992-93??
> 3. ??
> 4. ??
> 5. (fails to load for me)
> 6. ??
> 7. 199?
> 8. ??
> 9. ??
> 10. 1982
> 11. ??
> 12. ??
> 13. ??
> 14. 1984
> 15. ??
> 16. 198?
> 17. 1978
> 18. 1986
> 19. ??
> 20. ??


#2 - 1992
#15 - 1973
#8 - 1972

and #7 looks like the list of the PWF products at the end of 2007:


----------



## elsoldemayo

TOPAZ said:


> #15 - from 1973
> #8 - from 1972
> 
> and #7 looks like the list of the PWF products at the end of 2007 ("work in progress" - text translated by GOOGLE);


Thanks.


----------



## TOPAZ

congo said:


> ... I have just found the old catalogs on the site of Raketa. Based on the URL it seems they were uploaded during April. Maybe they are fed up with people asking them to verify vintage models?  ...


I see a big problem with these RAKETA catalogs: 
some of these are not complete product overviews, but advertising catalogs from export and trading companies (TENTO, MASHPRIBORINTORG). 
These "catalogs" are therefore not always informative whether a particular version of a RAKETA wristwatch is genuine. Or maybe not. 
Usually you have to consult more than one catalog. For 1975, for example, I have 3 different documents. 


Best regards, Michael


----------



## steros

In an older thread Schnurrp presents a survey of catalogues and there is a photo from a 1970 catalogue with Vostok Amphibia 350. I have looked through the usually referenced sites and collections of catalogues without finding a 1970 catalogue with these watches. Does anyone have a working link to that catalogue?








A soviet-era Vostok Amphibian survey


I was influenced by 93EXCivic's post requesting some amphibian history to survey the Vostok catalogs I have available to see, according to that limited sample, when the various soviet-era amphibian types appeared. As a "history" this leaves a lot to be desired but I thought it was interesting...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Odessa200

steros said:


> In an older thread Schnurrp presents a survey of catalogues and there is a photo from a 1970 catalogue with Vostok Amphibia 350. I have looked through the usually referenced sites and collections of catalogues without finding a 1970 catalogue with these watches. Does anyone have a working link to that catalogue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A soviet-era Vostok Amphibian survey
> 
> 
> I was influenced by 93EXCivic's post requesting some amphibian history to survey the Vostok catalogs I have available to see, according to that limited sample, when the various soviet-era amphibian types appeared. As a "history" this leaves a lot to be desired but I thought it was interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Look for catalog Ivanova





Каталоги часов СССР с 1934 года | ussr-watch.com


Страница для бесплатного скачивания каталогов часов СССР. Представлены каталоги советских часов с 1953 года. Раздел постоянно обновляется!




ussr-watch.com


----------



## steros

Odessa200 said:


> Look for catalog Ivanova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Каталоги часов СССР с 1934 года | ussr-watch.com
> 
> 
> Страница для бесплатного скачивания каталогов часов СССР. Представлены каталоги советских часов с 1953 года. Раздел постоянно обновляется!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ussr-watch.com


Thank you! Now I found it, it was hiding in there…


----------



## steros

The catalogue that Schnurrp dates to 1980 is referred to on different sites as being from 1980, 1983 or 1985. I would be surprised if it was from 1983, when 2 other catalogues dates from that year. Is it certain that it’s from -80, not from -85?


----------



## steros

I’ll try one more time to use this old thread… I’m trying to get a grip on catalogues where Vostok watches are shown. Happened to see this old post by Mroatman with reference to a 1990 catalogue. Someone knows what catalogue that is?








Vostok Syerzhantskie - Sergeants Watch


I wonder if anyone can say what information is known about the Vostok 'Syerzhantskie' Sergeants watch I originally posted a picture of this watch along with others in my Russian watch collection 3 years ago https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/collection-russian-watches-878709.html Since then I have...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Odessa200

steros said:


> I’ll try one more time to use this old thread… I’m trying to get a grip on catalogues where Vostok watches are shown. Happened to see this old post by Mroatman with reference to a 1990 catalogue. Someone knows what catalogue that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Syerzhantskie - Sergeants Watch
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone can say what information is known about the Vostok 'Syerzhantskie' Sergeants watch I originally posted a picture of this watch along with others in my Russian watch collection 3 years ago https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/collection-russian-watches-878709.html Since then I have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


catalog Vostok 1990-91


----------



## Avidfan

steros said:


> I’ll try one more time to use this old thread… I’m trying to get a grip on catalogues where Vostok watches are shown. Happened to see this old post by Mroatman with reference to a 1990 catalogue. Someone knows what catalogue that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Syerzhantskie - Sergeants Watch
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone can say what information is known about the Vostok 'Syerzhantskie' Sergeants watch I originally posted a picture of this watch along with others in my Russian watch collection 3 years ago https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/collection-russian-watches-878709.html Since then I have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


The Mroatman link is to the Antonov site which used to feature a large collection of Soviet watches and catalogues, alas Google shut the site down in 2019.

But as Odessa say's it's the Vostok catalogue from 1990-91...

(EDIT) the catalogue does feature on ussr watch.com where it is listed as "Vostok watch catalog, 199?...CHZ...download pdf (18 mb)"


----------



## steros

Avidfan said:


> The Mroatman link is to the Antonov site which used to feature a large collection of Soviet watches and catalogues, alas Google shut the site down in 2019.
> 
> But as Odessa say's it's the Vostok catalogue from 1990-91...
> 
> (EDIT) the catalogue does feature on ussr watch.com where it is listed as "Vostok watch catalog, 199?...CHZ...download pdf (18 mb)"


Thank you! Wow, that one has some real goodies. I didn’t think that the Vostok Compressor had ever been in a catalogue. I’m trying to make a document with references to all catalogues featuring Vostok Amphibias and bezeled Komandirskies 1970-1993. I will share if anyone has use for it.


----------



## RedFroggy

Catalogues in an amazing French website 



URSS Watch


----------



## steros

Here is a document I put together, meant to be a complete survey of all ussr catalogues with appearances of Vostok Amphibias and bezeled Komandirskies. Mostly as a help for myself to have an overview of the sometimes confusing history of these watches and of all the catalogue references that pop up in forums like this. I have borrowed links from others. I can add that I have only looked at civilian material, I believe there are also some military manuals describing the Nvch-30 Amphibia.


----------



## RedFroggy

Not a exactly a catalogue as such but a good reference based strictly on catalogue pages 






Каталог советских часов Полет







ussrpoljot.blogspot.com





same info but under a different format 









Каталог-справочник "Часы" 1980 год. Часть 1. Часы "Полёт"


Представляю Вашему вниманию страницы из каталога-справочника Часы, подготовленного В/О Машприборинторг и В/О Союзкоопвнешторг в 1980 году. Составитель Иванов К. И. Каталог Часы включает калибры механизмов и корпусных оформлений наручных мужских,…




dubikvit.livejournal.com


----------

